# Ammunition recommendations



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good range, and self defense, ammo for my PX4 9mm? I will be picking it up Monday and would like to order some ammunition for it.

If you can supply me a good online site for ammunition that'd be good as well.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Dakota Ammunition*

Try this link: http://www.dakotaammo.net/

I use the 100 gr. powerball for defensive ammo when I carry the 92FS CCW. The ballistics are 1475 FPS/ 483 FTLBS. That's pretty impressive for a 9mm when a .45ACP 230 gr. FMJ, the standard for defensive weapons is 890 FPS/ 404 FTLBS. I use Dakota often and they are responsive and capable. There will always be arguments about the 230 gr. delivers a much harder punch for the energy delivered due to size and weight.

The only shooting I was ever involved in as a narcotics investigator was using a Browning Hi-Power with +P Winchester Silvertips and the round was very effective over 25 years ago. Take a look at Speer Gold Dot as well as Federal Hydrashok, both are excellent alternatives and effective defensive rounds.

Remember, you are the weapon, the handgun is a tool. Shoot well and often, make the weapon you partner. Everything should be practiced and automatic so that you can do what you need to do in total darkness under stress of an intruder.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Would the +P pball be better for self defense than say the hydrashok? I don't mind spending top dollar on the rounds that could defend my life or my wife's...I will of course find something cheap(er) but decent and practice as much as I possibly can. I assume the ftlbs is how much force it hits the BG with? I am still getting up to date on all the terminology...all I knew in the military was that "this will kill the guy you shoot at" and that was about it lol. No pick of ammo there, you just shoot what they gave you.

That's why I was happy to go with 9mm instead of .40 or .45...as a beginning pistol shooter I figured that I should go with what I was most comfortable shooting and that was a round with a negligent amount of recoil, and one I could afford to practice a lot with and be comfortable with my shooting.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hydrashok +P*

Ammunition choice is largely a matter of personal preference. Very few people actually test the ammo they carry. One of the reasons I like the PBall so much is how it performs.

In a wall test sample I made up with Hardie exterior fibercenent siding , 2x6 studs with perlin, and R-19 insulation, OSB sheathing, housewrap and a piece of romex across the middle. 3 out of 5 rounds didn't penetrate all the way through, which, when you live in an apartment complex is an important feature. It penetrated windshiled laminated glazing like it wasn't there. Hydrashok performs very well, expands well and contrary to claims the examples I shot at the range the S. O. has did not load up when shot through 3 layers of denim into a wet bale of coastal Bermuda Hay. Expnsion was excellent and repetative.

The same can be said for the Speer Gold Dot. When you go to the Dakota site take a look at the Cor-Bon JHP in both the 115 gr. and the 125 gr. Reported ballistics are impressive. Generally with reputable ammo companies you can trust the reported ballistics. Don't discount the long lived Winchester Silvertip. it's still a great choice as well. Sorry if this is too wordy, trying to give you a well rounded answer.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Well rounded answers are what I'm looking for!

I live in a townhouse and share one wall with a neighbor...so not penetrating through the wall if at all possible would be great, but I still need something that'll punch through badguy organs.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wall penetration*

I think you'd do well with the PB 100gr. with your domestic situation. The absolute best choice would be the Glaser Safety Slug which is a thin JHP shell filled with #6 or #12 shot tightly packed. Like I said take a look at the Dakota Ammo website. They used to be a favorite of LEOs who were concerned with penetration.

The big taboo with 9 x 19 mm FMJ is that it has a bad rap for over penetration. Any modern JHP should perform adequately in a defense situation in the home or while out and CCW. I am just partial to the PowerBall. Others will have an affinity for Federal Hydrashok and still others will swear by Speer Gold Dots.

The newest hottest claim is the Hornaday Critical Defense which guarntees expansion every shot delivered. It has a full page ad in the USCCA Magazine with illustrations. I'm gonna stick with what I've personally tested in my weapon. I've tested rounds on "clothed" wet hay bales, Gallon milk jugs filled with water and cornstarch to simulate a body. You can't use too much cornstarch as it can be a solid if you're not careful. Reasearch as much as you can, then shoot it yourself to know your expectations.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks...maybe I will try a little bit of everything and see which I tend to shoot better with. I always think being able to hit the right spots is more important than what ammo you're hitting it with...a shot in the shoulder with hydrashok would probably do less for me than a shot in the heart with FMJ. 

Thanks for all the thorough information!


----------



## Brad737 (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe the 9mm with the best current one-shot stopping percentage is the Winchester Ranger-T 127-grain +P+.


----------



## LanceORYGUN (May 31, 2011)

Here is a photo of a Federal brand HST 124 gr +P 9mm bullet, recovered after being fired into water:










.


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Try this link: Dakota Ammo
> 
> I use the 100 gr. powerball for defensive ammo when I carry the 92FS CCW. The ballistics are 1475 FPS/ 483 FTLBS. That's pretty impressive for a 9mm when a .45ACP 230 gr. FMJ, the standard for defensive weapons is 890 FPS/ 404 FTLBS. I use Dakota often and they are responsive and capable. There will always be arguments about the 230 gr. delivers a much harder punch for the energy delivered due to size and weight.
> .


Sometimes, less is more. My understanding is that the hyper-sonic 9mm rounds might just go right through the body like a needle through a stick of butter, whereas lower velocity rounds 'hit and stick'.

Ammunition For The Self-Defense Firearm


----------



## PCollen (Apr 30, 2011)

LanceORYGUN said:


> Here is a photo of a Federal brand HST 124 gr +P 9mm bullet, recovered after being fired into water:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn..that's a beauty. Better looking than the orchid I gave my date to the prom.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The Federal HST and the Winchester Ranger are probably the most effective rounds available. For 9mm, I prefer the 124 gr., but the 147 gr. HST has changed my mind on heavier loads for the 9mm. I use to be a fan of the Glaser, but after seeing the results of actual shootings, I'm not convinced they are that effective. They do leave a large ugly surface wound, but not much penetration. They do, however, lower the risk of ending up in a neighbors house. Oddly enough, the 55 gr. 5.56 mm penetrates less drywall than 9mm,.40, or .45. Something to think about ? The AR-15 may be ideal for home defense .


----------



## sethw2 (Aug 27, 2011)

You probably can't go wrong with any of the major JHP's, but stay away from the frangible cr*p. Most importantly find something that feeds well through your gun. It get a little expensive, but you should run a decent amount of rounds through before carrying anything.

As for an online seller, try

www.ammunitiondepot.com

nice clean site and good prices...


----------

